# Concordância em frases imperativas com vocativos como “pessoal”



## meencantesp

Em frases imperativas com vocativos como “pessoal”, “gente” e semelhantes o verbo ficar no plural está correto? Isto é:

“Pessoal, façam o que pedi.”
“Gente, tomem cuidado com isso.”
Surgiu-me a dúvida porque, apesar de expressarem ideia coletiva, vocativos como esses estão no singular, o que me fez pensar que talvez o correto fosse: “Pessoal, faça o que pedi” e “Gente, tome cuidado com isso”. Não sei. O que é que dizem sobre a questão?


----------



## Nonstar

Com certeza, uso os verbos no singular. Se estiver errado... vai continuar assim.


----------



## jazyk

Se usar um pronome possessivo de segunda pessoa, verá que não faz sentido: gente, traz o teu prato. Já Gente, tragam os seus pratos é gramatical. Logo, o verbo deve estar no plural.


----------



## RodrigoFV

meencantesp said:


> Em frases imperativas com vocativos como “pessoal”, “gente” e semelhantes o verbo ficar no plural está correto? Isto é:
> 
> “Pessoal, façam o que pedi.”
> “Gente, tomem cuidado com isso.”
> Surgiu-me a dúvida porque, apesar de expressarem ideia coletiva, vocativos como esses estão no singular, o que me fez pensar que talvez o correto fosse: “Pessoal, faça o que pedi” e “Gente, tome cuidado com isso”. Não sei. O que é que dizem sobre a questão?


No registro culto, que me parece ser o que lhe interessa, não se usariam nem gente nem pessoal como vocativos.

Já ao registro coloquial não faz sentido aplicar os parâmetros do culto. No coloquial, não se usaria o imperativo, mas o presente do indicativo, e, por isso, no terceiro exemplo, não haveria a mistura de pronomes das segunda e terceira pessoas do singular, tão característica da fala e até da escrita em português brasileiro:

Pessoal, faz o que eu pedi.
Gente, toma cuidado com isto.
Gente, traz o seu prato.

Apesar de coincidirem com a flexão do verbo conforme a segunda pessoa do singular no modo imperativo, essas formas estão, segundo o que é consensual na linguística brasileira, no presente do indicativo. Os dois únicos verbos usados no imperativo na fala e escrita coloquiais do PB são ser e estar, e o são na terceira do singular:

João, esteja pronto às nove.
Maria, seja uma boa menina.

Se usássemos a segunda do singular no modo imperativo, diríamos, “João, está pronto às 9 horas” e “Maria, sê uma boa menina”.

Por isso, nas regiões do Brasil em que se usa tu e ti (em todas se usa te, mesmo naquelas em que sempre se emprega você em lugar de tu), só aparentemente é que não haveria mistura de pessoas em “Gente, traz o teu prato”, porque “traz” está aí no presente do indicativo, e, portanto, corresponde à terceira, e não à segunda, do singular.

Esta análise é feita segundo pressupostos pragmáticos, descritivos do uso real, e não prescritivos, que seriam os da gramática normativa.


----------



## guihenning

RodrigoFV said:


> No registro culto, que me parece ser o que lhe interessa, não se usariam nem gente nem pessoal como vocativos.


Todo português dito ou escrito por falante escolarizado é culto. Talvez o que tenha querido dizer seja "português-padrão" e, ainda assim, não há nenhuma censura a este uso. Registro formal, talvez?


----------



## jazyk

guihenning said:


> Todo português dito ou escrito por falante escolarizado é culto.


Conheço brasileiros com nível universitário que escrevem mais em vez de mas e graças à Deus em vez de graças a Deus. Li uma vez que grande parte (não lembro a percentagem) de professores universitários no Brasil são analfabetos funcionais. O que produzem é português culto? Para mim não, mas não é a minha opinião que conta.


----------



## guihenning

jazyk said:


> Conheço brasileiros com nível universitário que escrevem mais em vez de mas e graças à Deus em vez de graças a Deus. Li uma vez que grande parte (não lembro a percentagem) de professores universitários no Brasil são analfabetos funcionais. O que produzem é português culto? Para mim não, mas não é a minha opinião que conta.


Eu também os conheço, jazyk. O que aprendi com Carlos Alberto Faraco é isso, que o português culto é o português produzido por gente escolarizada, independente do quão correto ou prestigioso seja. O que acontece é que há sempre uma confusão entre o que é português culto e o que é português padrão. A língua padrão diz que antes de particípios não pode haver pronome átono, mas o português culto do Brasil, escrito pelo mais ignaro dos analfabetos funcionais e por consagrados escritores costuma ignorar sumariamente essa regra. O português padrão também não diz que certas preposições tenham mais afinidade por próclise, entretanto o português europeu culto parece fazer cada vez mais uso de próclise onde "não deveria" e por aí vai.


----------



## jazyk

Eu sei de tudo isso. A minha formação é parecida com a sua. Simplemente não concordo com essa designação.


----------



## RodrigoFV

guihenning said:


> Todo português dito ou escrito por falante escolarizado é culto. Talvez o que tenha querido dizer seja "português-padrão" e, ainda assim, não há nenhuma censura a este uso. Registro formal, talvez?


Eu certamente não usei os termos em conformidade com o valor que se lhes atribui em linguística, porque não sou linguista, pelo que até deveria ter evitado o uso de jargões que não domino.

Eu diria que a “censura” vem da situação: alguém numa situação de fala monitorada, que se preocupa a este ponto com a concordância, a que o falante brasileiro em geral, mesmo o culto, não tem dado muita importância (inclusive à concordância nominal), certamente escolheria outros termos que não “gente” nem “pessoal” como vocativos.

Enfim, o estranho é aplicar parâmetros que têm que ver com uma situação de fala que, no PB, seria considerada muito monitorada a uma em que se usam vocativos de cariz informal.


----------



## RodrigoFV

jazyk said:


> Conheço brasileiros com nível universitário que escrevem mais em vez de mas e graças à Deus em vez de graças a Deus. Li uma vez que grande parte (não lembro a percentagem) de professores universitários no Brasil são analfabetos funcionais. O que produzem é português culto? Para mim não, mas não é a minha opinião que conta.


Não sei se é bem como disse o Guihenning, que todo português produzido por falante escolarizado é considerado culto, mas certamente o conceito tem mais relação com médias do que com a sua ou com a minha opinião.

José de Alencar já propunha que se acentuasse todo á, independentemente de ser artigo definido, preposição ou crase de artigo e de preposição. O erro do brasileiro tem menos que ver com uma deficiência intelectual congênita ou escolaridade insuficiente do que com a inexistência de diferenciação entre os sons, que são bem diferentes para os portugueses.


----------



## jazyk

Várias línguas têm homófonos e parônimos. Se um alemão, um checo, um espanhol ou qualquer outra nacionalidade podem diferenciar uma forma da outra por meio do estudo, o brasileiro também pode. É só querer aprender.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Eu acho que ouvi mais _Dá licença, gente!_ do que _Dêem licença, gente!_


----------



## RodrigoFV

jazyk said:


> Várias línguas têm homófonos e parônimos. Se um alemão, um checo, um espanhol ou qualquer outra nacionalidade podem diferenciar uma forma da outra por meio do estudo, o brasileiro também pode. É só querer aprender.


É verdade, e também entre alemães, tchecos e espanhóis há quem cerre fileiras entre os que julgam pôr à beira do abismo a Civilização Ocidental todo aquele que põe uma preposição em lugar da que seria de esperar; quem as cerre entre os que defendem que cada um escreva do modo como lhe aprouver, porque toda censura é preconceito linguístico; e quem esteja entre os dois extremos e julgue o nível cultural alheio por muitos outros indicadores, bem mais importantes que a posição do clítico.

Não é por iniciar frase com pronome oblíquo nem por enxergar crase onde não existe nenhuma que 75% dos brasileiros são analfabetos funcionais. A dificuldade de concatenar ideias de forma coerente num período coeso é um indicador melhor desse analfabetismo funcional do que esses pormenores.

Não sou nenhum defensor do vale-tudo linguístico, mas me parece que, frequentemente, se dá peso demasiado a erros que têm correlatos no registro culto de outras línguas e até de outras variantes do português e cujo cometimento não só passa despercebido como não é nem sequer mais visto como erro, mesmo quando o erro é expressamente apontado a quem o cometeu. Tome-se, como exemplo, a mistura da segunda e da terceira pessoas do plural no PE em frases como “Tragam os vossos cadernos até à minha mesa, por favor”. No Brasil, a mistura, que aqui é feita entre a segunda e a terceira pessoas do singular, era vergastada, mais que simplesmente censurada, como se fosse crime de lesa-pátria.

Enfim, as minhas críticas coincidem com a do Marco Neves, no blogue Certas Palavras, e são dirigidas mais a certas atitudes relacionadas com o tratamento do erro, como se fosse um sinal de deficiência intelectual ou até de falha moral, que com a correção em si.

Enfim, não é corrigir ou não o erro alheio o que distingue alguém verdadeiramente interessado em que alguém aprenda, mas o modo de corrigi-lo.


----------



## jazyk

RodrigoFV said:


> A dificuldade de concatenar ideias de forma coerente num período coeso é um indicador melhor desse analfabetismo funcional do que esses pormenores.


Concordo plenamente!


----------



## RodrigoFV

aprendiendo argento said:


> Eu acho que ouvi mais _Dá licença, gente!_ do que _Dêem licença, gente!_


Eu acho que você ouviu SOMENTE “Dá licença, gente”, a menos que tenha encontrado (encontrasse, para quem vê galicismo no uso do pretérito perfeito composto, em lugar do pretérito imperfeito, do subjuntivo, na correlação temporal com o pretérito perfeito do indicativo) algum bacharel em Letras ou algum advogado que se compraza em procurar pêlo (pré-AO) em ovo ou chifre em cabeça de cavalo; enfim, alguém do tipo que nos obriga a dar explicações entre parênteses para que não atribuam a nossa posição à ignorância pura e simples.


----------



## Alecm

RodrigoFV said:


> Pessoal, faz o que eu pedi.
> Gente, toma cuidado com isto.
> Gente, traz o seu prato.


Concordo que pode se escutar isso no dia a dia, mas se alguém falar "façam o que eu pedi", "tomem cuidado", etc, não vai soar como algo extremamente culto, pra mim soa bem natural.



aprendiendo argento said:


> Eu acho que ouvi mais _Dá licença, gente!_ do que _Dêem licença, gente!_


De fato.


----------



## RodrigoFV

Alecm said:


> Concordo que pode se escutar isso no dia a dia, mas se alguém falar "façam o que eu pedi", "tomem cuidado", etc, não vai soar como algo extremamente culto, pra mim soa bem natural.
> 
> 
> De fato.


Na verdade, eu não disse que “Pessoal, façam o que eu pedi” seria ouvida como uma frase culta, muito menos extremamente culta, mas sim que não formularia esta frase deste jeito quem tivesse o mesmo tipo de preocupação que o autor do tópico parece ter.


----------



## guihenning

RodrigoFV said:


> Eu diria que a “censura” vem da situação: alguém numa situação de fala monitorada, que se preocupa a este ponto com a concordância, a que o falante brasileiro em geral, mesmo o culto, não tem dado muita importância (inclusive à concordância nominal), certamente escolheria outros termos que não “gente” nem “pessoal” como vocativos.


Sim, claro. Entendido. A minha postagem se referia antes ao fato de que mesmo neste fórum muitas vezes se faz essa confusão, mas também justamente porque o termo "português culto" traz embutida uma imagem pronta por conta do significado de "culto".
Mas bem, a nomenclatura nacional ou mesmo a lusófona não é lá muito esclarecedora, vide "futuro do pretérito" ou mesmo, veja-se, "e mudo".


----------



## RodrigoFV

guihenning said:


> Sim, claro. Entendido. A minha postagem se referia antes ao fato de que mesmo neste fórum muitas vezes se faz essa confusão, mas também justamente porque o termo "português culto" traz embutida uma imagem pronta por conta do significado de "culto".
> Mas bem, a nomenclatura nacional ou mesmo a lusófona não é lá muito esclarecedora, vide "futuro do pretérito" ou mesmo, veja-se, "e mudo".


De acordo, rs.


----------



## guihenning

RodrigoFV said:


> De acordo, rs.


Na verdade a mensagem que era para ter citado em #18, mas que por algum motivo não funcionou, é esta aqui:


RodrigoFV said:


> Eu certamente não usei os termos em conformidade com o valor que se lhes atribui em linguística, porque não sou linguista, pelo que até deveria ter evitado o uso de jargões que não domino.


_Sim, claro. Entendido. A minha postagem se referia antes ao fato de que mesmo neste fórum muitas vezes se faz essa confusão, mas também justamente porque o termo "português culto" traz embutida uma imagem pronta por conta do significado de "culto".
Mas bem, a nomenclatura nacional ou mesmo a lusófona não é lá muito esclarecedora, vide "futuro do pretérito" ou mesmo, veja-se, "e mudo"._


Pronto. Agora sim.


----------



## meencantesp

RodrigoFV said:


> No coloquial, não se usaria o imperativo, mas o presente do indicativo, e, por isso, no terceiro exemplo, não haveria a mistura de pronomes das segunda e terceira pessoas do singular, tão característica da fala e até da escrita em português brasileiro:
> 
> Pessoal, faz o que eu pedi.
> Gente, toma cuidado com isto.
> Gente, traz o seu prato.





RodrigoFV said:


> Eu diria que a “censura” vem da situação: alguém numa situação de fala monitorada, que se preocupa a este ponto com a concordância, a que o falante brasileiro em geral, mesmo o culto, não tem dado muita importância (inclusive à concordância nominal), certamente escolheria outros termos que não “gente” nem “pessoal” como vocativos.





RodrigoFV said:


> mas sim que não formularia esta frase deste jeito quem tivesse o mesmo tipo de preocupação que o autor do tópico parece ter.



Pode até me chamar de louco, mas sempre ouvi frases como essas. E não vivo numa realidade paralela, creio. Eu aliás sempre usei essas formas que primeiro listei, e foi só refletindo sobre a minha própria fala (aí sim fugindo ao que seria o “natural”) que percebi que quem sabe fosse mais lógico usar o imperativo de outras maneiras. Sendo assim, eu usar o imperativo “façam” (o que me parece natural, já que “gente” e “pessoal” são palavras que deixam claro um plural) não tem relação com eu prestar especial atenção à minha fala, tanto que, como mostrou, eu uso “gente” e “pessoal” concomitantemente a isso, o que já denota que se trata de fala coloquial.

Mas de resto, apesar de me ter sido complexa a explicação dada, agradeço a resposta. 

E não posso deixar de dizer que a discussão linguística aqui feita me interessou.


----------



## RodrigoFV

meencantesp said:


> Pode até me chamar de louco, mas sempre ouvi frases como essas. E não vivo numa realidade paralela, creio. Eu aliás sempre usei essas formas que primeiro listei, e foi só refletindo sobre a minha própria fala (aí sim fugindo ao que seria o “natural”) que percebi que quem sabe fosse mais lógico usar o imperativo de outras maneiras. Sendo assim, eu usar o imperativo “façam” (o que me parece natural, já que “gente” e “pessoal” são palavras que deixam claro um plural) não tem relação com eu prestar especial atenção à minha fala, tanto que, como mostrou, eu uso “gente” e “pessoal” concomitantemente a isso, o que já denota que se trata de fala coloquial.
> 
> Mas de resto, apesar de me ter sido complexa a explicação dada, agradeço a resposta.
> 
> E não posso deixar de dizer que a discussão linguística aqui feita me interessou.


É, de fato, muito natural, um caso típico de concordância ideológica. Não foi a naturalidade da construção "Gente, façam o que eu pedi" que pus em causa, mas a própria pergunta sobre a sua correção, que pressupõe a adoção de parâmetros normativos estranhos à coloquialidade das frases usadas como exemplo.

Respondendo mais diretamente à sua pergunta: "Gente, façam o que eu pedi" e "Gente, faz o que eu pedi" estão igualmente corretas, pois há concordância ideológica no primeiro caso, e, no segundo, a boa e velha concordância* de sempre.

* Em português europeu, suponho que "Gente, faz o que eu pedi" seja agramatical, porque "faz" corresponde, nessa variante, à flexão do verbo na segunda pessoa do singular, no modo imperativo, de modo que a substituição dessa frase por "Gente, faz o que eu te pedi" seria mesmo pertinente para salientar a agramaticalidade da construção. Não seria pertinente, todavia, na variante brasileira, na qual nem sequer "Gente, faz o que eu te pedi" seria agramatical, já que "faz" corresponde a flexão do verbo na terceira pessoa do singular, no presente do indicativo, e "te" sempre aparece, na fala coloquial, onde "lhe" apareceria na fala culta.


----------



## meencantesp

RodrigoFV said:


> Não é por iniciar frase com pronome oblíquo nem por enxergar crase onde não existe nenhuma que 75% dos brasileiros são analfabetos funcionais.



Uma dúvida: a intenção sua ao pôr essas duas coisas juntas foi a de lhes atribuir equivalência? É que ao meu ver não são igualáveis.

Na minha opinião, as regras de colocação pronominal são anárquicas, de tal forma que aprendê-las não indica entendimento de muita coisa, senão boa capacidade de memorização. No entanto, enxergar, inclusive enquanto fala, que existe a contração de uma preposição com um artigo indica conhecimentos variados: artigos, preposições, regências verbal e nominal, etc. Com efeito, quando alguém diz que “não sabe crase”, na verdade não sabe sobre os assuntos referidos, isto é, tem um conhecimento gramatical falho.

A propósito, para ensinar aos seus alunos o fenômeno da crase, não sei se sabem, é comuníssimo os professores de português brasileiros terem por método de ensino a decoreba. Não constitui evidência para os alunos que antes de palavras masculinas não possa estar presente artigo feminino, por exemplo, e por isso os mestres nem tentam explicar o assunto usando termos como “artigo”, “preposição” (ui! que autoritarismo!) e outros. Por vezes tenho lá as minhas suspeitas de que os próprios professores tenham aprendido a crase (palavra que para muitos significa o mesmo que o diacrítico_ `_) desse modo.


----------



## pfaa09

RodrigoFV said:


> Em português europeu, suponho que "Gente, faz o que eu pedi" seja agramatical


É óbvio que sim. Se eu quiser usar o verbo no singular, então tenho de falar com *um* representante desse grupo.
Eu ao dizer "Gente! / Malta! / Pessoal", estou a poupar-me a mim e àqueles a quem me dirijo, ou seja, não preciso chamá-los individualmente.


----------



## S.V.

Em frases como "_Bem, pessoal, todos vocês leram o relatório", "Gente, vocês todos estão convidados_", esse _vocês _pode se tornar tácito. Em inglês e espanhol a coisa também é volátil , mas alguns livros aceitam sua concordância desde que não sejam sujeito-verbo diretamente. Porque esta é correta, “_Gente,  vocês todos tomem cuidado com isso_", podem dizer que o referente é omitido. A mesma estructura que sem_ gente_ (_Tomem cuidado!_, com referente tácito).

Espero que estén todos bien.


----------



## meencantesp

RodrigoFV said:


> No coloquial, não se usaria o imperativo, mas o presente do indicativo



Depois de alguns meses, volto aqui para dizer que isso já me é completamente claro! Com muita observação, posso dizer que, de fato, mais do que misturar a segunda pessoa do singular com a terceira pessoa do singular, usam-se verbos no indicativo para expressar o "velho" imperativo.

Se, por exemplo, no Facebook e no Twitter, analisarmos escritos de brasileiros comuns, que, como sabem, são majoritariamente desprovidos de conhecimentos gramaticais, notaremos que é naturalíssimo construir frases como "Amigos, me diz uma coisa", "Vocês aí, curte a minha foto" (ou, para melhor representar a nossa situação linguística, "curti a minha foto").

Mais um traço lamentável do português brasileiro, mas fazer o quê?


----------



## duduc

Acaba ficando feio falar tudo certinho, sabe? Um registro cuidadosamente descuidado aproxima as pessoas.


----------



## meencantesp

duduc said:


> Acaba ficando feio falar tudo certinho, sabe? Um registro cuidadosamente descuidado aproxima as pessoas.



Concordo, mas o problema é que a língua brasileira transforma em "tudo certinho" o mais vulgar registro.


----------



## duduc

meencantesp said:


> Concordo, mas o problema é que a língua brasileira transforma em "tudo certinho" o mais vulgar registro.


O que exatamente tem de vulgar em "vocês aí, curte a minha foto"?


----------



## meencantesp

duduc said:


> O que exatamente tem de vulgar em "vocês aí, curte a minha foto"?



Com a minha frase quis dizer que, numa realidade linguística como a nossa, na qual, em inúmeros casos, o vulgar é distante do normativamente correto e até mesmo do conjunto das línguas latinas, qualquer uso que não se distancie tanto da norma acaba por ser considerado excessivamente artificial, formal, "certinho".


----------

